# [HTML]Fixieren der Frames?



## Ocelot (10. Juni 2005)

Hi @ all

Hab en kleines Problem. Und zwar geht die "Textformatierung" der Page beim Verändern des Browserfensters bei mir verloren.

Hier zuerst einmal 2 Screenshots um das ganze mal besser zu veranschaulichen ->

1.) Vollbild

Klick!  

2.) Verkleinert

Klick! 


Nun meine Frage : Kann man dieses Problem beheben in dem man die Frames oder was auch immer fixiert ? Geht das überhaupt ?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2005)

Erst einmal herzlich willkommen im Forum.


Zu deinem Anliegen: Was genau verstehst du unter dem Fixieren des iframe-Elements?


----------



## Ocelot (10. Juni 2005)

Danke 



Also, ich wollte eigntlich nur wissen ob es möglich wäre, dass beim Verändern des Browserfensters die Formatierung des Textes nicht verloren geht. Wie man ja auf dem einen Screenshot sehen kann verschiebt sich leider alles. 

Und da ich noch recht unerfahren in Sachen HTML usw. bin weiß ich nicht wie man das Problem beheben kann.


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Warum machst Du das denn nicht über Tabellen?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Ocelot (10. Juni 2005)

Ja, das wäre eine Alternative. Nur leider hab ich da noch zu wenig Erfahrung um zu wissen wie ich die Sache anpacken soll. 

Deswegen will ich zuerst wissen ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Juni 2005)

Jede andere Alternative ist hochswarscheinlich komplexer als mit Tabellen zu arbeiten.

Axel


----------



## Ocelot (10. Juni 2005)

Liegt vll daran dass ich noch nich mit Tabellen gearbeitet hab :>


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Juni 2005)

solltest Du dich aber mit vertraut machen wenn Du Web-Seiten machen möchtes.

Zum Thema Tabellen:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/index.htm

Hilft dir bestimt weiter
Gruß Axel


----------



## Ocelot (10. Juni 2005)

Ok danke, ich werde es mir anschauen und einfach mal ausprobieren ... 

Aber trotzdem würde es mich mal interessieren ob es auch anders ginge.


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Juni 2005)

http://de.selfhtml.org

Soltest Du dir in den Favoriten paken. Ich glaube jeder hier in diesem Forum hat ja mal irgendwann angefangen und blieb bei selfhtml hängen. Meiner Meinung nach wohl die beste Lektuere in sachen HTML.

Gruß Axel


----------

